# BBC "Madame Benoit"



## MOMA (Feb 27, 2021)

*"MADAME BENOIT"*

As main sample library for this piece I turned to Spitfire BBC. I have worked on my own new BBC template for some time and this is a kind of premiere for the set up. In all honesty there is some solo instrument sneaking in from CSSS and the beloved Herring Clarinet. The style of this easy going piece is like uncharted waters for me, but I do love film scores from the fifties and that french feel for rhythm and charm.

Any thoughts, tips and hints are as always welcome and highly appreciated.

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## catibi79 (Feb 27, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 27, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 27, 2021)

That’s gorgeous. I downloaded it so I can listen to it on my drive to work Monday morning.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2021)

Beautiful track ! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spices (Feb 28, 2021)

This is impressive!

The arrangement and the delicate touch when it comes to the individual instruments blows me away. As do the composition itself with the moving and surprising progression. I have heard scores from you before and there is always something intriguing and inspiring about the them - this may be the best yet. Thanks for sharing this and please add some facts about this amazing production.

And take care in these times!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Feb 28, 2021)

catibi79 said:


> Love it!


*Thank you!* Great to hear you like it! And thanks for listening in!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Feb 28, 2021)

If you would be so generous to give us a insight in the production, that would be great - immense track!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Mar 3, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Beautiful!


mybadmemory!

Many thanks for the positive response - its great to hear from you!

Best to you!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Christian64 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi,
congratulations on your excellent work. You are a professional, it is understood, and it is good that you post your work on this kind of forum to help others progress. I just finished a composition using 90% BBCSO and "Madame Benoit" also appears in my music video!!! (look at 4:15)


Bravo again for your talent and good continuation.
Best,
Christian from France


----------



## MOMA (Mar 4, 2021)

Th


companyofquail said:


> That’s gorgeous. I downloaded it so I can listen to it on my drive to work Monday morning.


Thank you companyofquail! I do hope you did reach you destination safely. Great to hear you like the piece and the comment is highly appriciated!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## sinkd (Mar 4, 2021)

This intro cue is excellent. The only comment I have is that when the snare drum enters, it pushes the perspective back (suddenly we are in a wider space!) I would suggest a softer snare entrance, more intimate and less "roomy" but mixed up front. Same thing happens when the snare comes in later (and to a lesser extent with the xylo)

These are absolutely just VERY picky comments about an otherwise stellar intro cue. Bravo!


----------



## MOMA (Mar 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Beautiful track !
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




*Thank you muziksculp!* To share on VI-Control is a rewarding effort - always good friends coming up with great response and ideas!

Best to you and have a great weekend

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## visiblenoise (Mar 5, 2021)

Fun listen, good composition and execution! But what is the footage from and who is Madame Benoit?


----------



## MOMA (Mar 5, 2021)

Spices said:


> This is impressive!
> 
> The arrangement and the delicate touch when it comes to the individual instruments blows me away. As do the composition itself with the moving and surprising progression. I have heard scores from you before and there is always something intriguing and inspiring about the them - this may be the best yet. Thanks for sharing this and please add some facts about this amazing production.
> 
> ...



Thank you for you kind words. And if you have heard some of my other projects you probably know that this is the first attempt on a typical film score - in the sense that it should work as a complement to the images. I do like it, all though it is hard to get the transitions right. I work on it!

Thanks yet again!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 6, 2021)

Spices said:


> If you would be so generous to give us a insight in the production, that would be great - immense track!
> 
> Spices



*So here is the story Spices:*

Its quite simple actually. I love film, and have been looking into French Cinema from the fifties a lot. Love the style and wanted to try it out. 
Got around to actually finish my BBC template and started sketching on the piano. Took me a week and rounded up the mix in a day or so. I ended up using the JB for solo violin and Herring Clarinet for the solo clarinet. The first chairs are CSSS and the rest is built from the BBC library.
Mostly dry, but some FAB R on parts of the piano track and parts of the solo instrument. The rest is more of a standard mix that you all use I guess.

Thanks for the uplifting response, and please keep in touch!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 6, 2021)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> congratulations on your excellent work. You are a professional, it is understood, and it is good that you post your work on this kind of forum to help others progress. I just finished a composition using 90% BBCSO and "Madame Benoit" also appears in my music video!!! (look at 4:15)
> 
> 
> ...





*Thank you Christian!* Great to hear you like it, and its always a treat with some images along the music, as you prove with your visual piece.

Best to you, and take care!
*
MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Mar 7, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *So here is the story Spices:*
> 
> Its quite simple actually. I love film, and have been looking into French Cinema from the fifties a lot. Love the style and wanted to try it out.
> Got around to actually finish my BBC template and started sketching on the piano. Took me a week and rounded up the mix in a day or so. I ended up using the JB for solo violin and Herring Clarinet for the solo clarinet. The first chairs are CSSS and the rest is built from the BBC library.
> ...



Thank you MOMA. I love the Italian and French films and I think you nailed it all right!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Mar 7, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> Fun listen, good composition and execution! But what is the footage from and who is Madame Benoit?



Anyone going in looking at *Da Vinci Reslove* and the endless opportunities in that film editing program (its free) will sooner or later end up down the rabbit hole. It is extremely captivating and a motivating final to your effort making better music. Highly recommended!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Mar 8, 2021)

Spices said:


> Thank you MOMA. I love the Italian and French films and I think you nailed it all right!
> 
> Spices


And I have to say - the black and white style really gives it that genuine feel!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Mar 9, 2021)

Spices said:


> And I have to say - the black and white style really gives it that genuine feel!
> 
> Spices



Thanks!

Looking for some new sources for visuals. Any good links or sites that ring a bell? Please let me know if you have any good leads!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Mar 9, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looking for some new sources for visuals. Any good links or sites that ring a bell? Please let me know if you have any good leads!
> 
> ...



You mean short clips? If vid clips, I looking as well, ...was about subscribe to Envato Elements until I checked the T&Cs, i.e. as soon as you unsubscribe the yearly fee, you loose rights to use any. Okay will buy from pond5. Did you check that one - you can put advanced search.

This is great stuff btw, maybe the pandemic has affected, but the quality of members compositions here has damn tripled in a year or so. And you see theres like 20 people who listen, what the hell, this is a secret hq art exhibition now. If its going to develop further it will become some kind of ritual area.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Peter! Will check out pond5 tight away.

What program do you use? Pros and Cons? Would be interesting to hear your view! 

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Mar 9, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Thanks Peter! Will check out pond5 tight away.
> 
> What program do you use? Pros and Cons? Would be interesting to hear your view!
> 
> ...



Hey man, Im not pro in video at all. Coincidentally, I will start to make a music video later this week, so Ive been checking things. Last year I used a service at Fiverr, and the product was so sh+t so I shot a new one myself with the iPad. Prior to that we were about to shoot a vid in Athens, but the pandemic cut that plan, so thats why I ended up as a hermit with the iPad. But just FYI, theres people doing great music videos in Greece, and they do this dirt cheap. Combining that with a holiday, now thats something.

So anyway, I almost subscribed to Envato, which has millions of clips to choose from, until I found the "hidden" info last week, that you loose the right to use them when you unsubscribe. So thats how I found pond5, who sells it cheaper than most other. Thats my impression at least. Ive calculated I can buy up nice stuff for about 150 EUR on pond5 to glue up a decent vid. Will not try Fiverr anymore. You might want to check it out though. Thats just to summarize where I am - like I said, Im a novice on visuals.

Oh and btw, I put the stuff up with the Mac video editor. So its as un-pro as can be. But hey, video editor and composer, would be a bit too much.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2021)

For free Royalty-free videos (no strings attached), you can also look at *Pexels.com*. 

And *Pixabay* also has free videos, I believe also RF.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 10, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Hey man, Im not pro in video at all. Coincidentally, I will start to make a music video later this week, so Ive been checking things. Last year I used a service at Fiverr, and the product was so sh+t so I shot a new one myself with the iPad. Prior to that we were about to shoot a vid in Athens, but the pandemic cut that plan, so thats why I ended up as a hermit with the iPad. But just FYI, theres people doing great music videos in Greece, and they do this dirt cheap. Combining that with a holiday, now thats something.
> 
> So anyway, I almost subscribed to Envato, which has millions of clips to choose from, until I found the "hidden" info last week, that you loose the right to use them when you unsubscribe. So thats how I found pond5, who sells it cheaper than most other. Thats my impression at least. Ive calculated I can buy up nice stuff for about 150 EUR on pond5 to glue up a decent vid. Will not try Fiverr anymore. You might want to check it out though. Thats just to summarize where I am - like I said, Im a novice on visuals.
> 
> Oh and btw, I put the stuff up with the Mac video editor. So its as un-pro as can be. But hey, video editor and composer, would be a bit too much.



*Thanks Peter, its good to have your views!*

As I´m trying to build a better base for my scores - with visuals when needed - I tend to have images in the back of my head, and when those just can´t be found, its pretty frustrating. So any input is of value to me.

Take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 12, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> For free Royalty-free videos (no strings attached), you can also look at *Pexels.com*.
> 
> And *Pixabay* also has free videos, I believe also RF.


*Thanks for this valuable information* - we all need more sources and these seem to be the answer to our prayers! 
What rig do you work with? Just curious as I´m looking into Resolve right now, and any tip is welcomed! 

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Thanks for this valuable information* - we all need more sources and these seem to be the answer to our prayers!
> What rig do you work with? Just curious as I´m looking into Resolve right now, and any tip is welcomed!
> 
> Best to you
> ...


For my needs, I'm happy with VideoPad, it's basic and rather simple to use. Before that I used Magix MovieEdit Pro, but VideoPad is cheaper and gets me going faster. To glue together video tracks, it's more than enough. You can export in various formats too.




__





Video Editing Software. Free Download. Easy Movie Editor for Windows & Mac.


Download award-winning VideoPad Video Editing Software. Edit your videos, add effects, create a movie. Crop, trim, split, add effects & more on the fastest & easiest video editor for Windows PC & Mac.



www.nchsoftware.com





I believe they have a Mac version too, it should identify if you're on a Mac or PC. Let me know if that's not the case.

Here's examples of what I use it for. Like I said "basic" for the kind of project I do, but there are loads of effects you can work with which I haven't tried:


----------



## Spices (Mar 14, 2021)

sinkd said:


> This intro cue is excellent. The only comment I have is that when the snare drum enters, it pushes the perspective back (suddenly we are in a wider space!) I would suggest a softer snare entrance, more intimate and less "roomy" but mixed up front. Same thing happens when the snare comes in later (and to a lesser extent with the xylo)
> 
> These are absolutely just VERY picky comments about an otherwise stellar intro cue. Bravo!



Thats a valid point, although I myself feel the room very well in the snare (wich I like) but a bit less in the xylophone. Its tricky, but this mix i as I understand it pretty complicated - yet I feel it very clear and natural sounding, given this big arrangement.

What speakers are you using sinkd? May we differ due to the htz??

Spices


----------



## sinkd (Mar 15, 2021)

Spices said:


> Thats a valid point, although I myself feel the room very well in the snare (wich I like) but a bit less in the xylophone. Its tricky, but this mix i as I understand it pretty complicated - yet I feel it very clear and natural sounding, given this big arrangement.
> 
> What speakers are you using sinkd? May we differ due to the htz??
> 
> Spices


JBL LSR4328P​In about a 4 foot triangle to my listening position, plenty of room behind and on all sides. I pay an inordinate amount of attention to depth and placement when I mix my orchestral template, which is probably why I keyed on that aspect. As I said, this is a great cue. Not using any room analysis or EQ correction.


----------



## Spices (Mar 15, 2021)

sinkd said:


> JBL LSR4328P​In about a 4 foot triangle to my listening position, plenty of room behind and on all sides. I pay an inordinate amount of attention to depth and placement when I mix my orchestral template, which is probably why I keyed on that aspect. As I said, this is a great cue. Not using any room analysis or EQ correction.



*OK!* I´ve heard about the automatic RMC technology and DSP functionality, but they have been over my head both in tech and price. Congrats to a competent choice!
There will be some room for change later on, so its great to hear about your set up. Isn´t there a little brother to the LSR4328P??

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Mar 16, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> For my needs, I'm happy with VideoPad, it's basic and rather simple to use. Before that I used Magix MovieEdit Pro, but VideoPad is cheaper and gets me going faster. To glue together video tracks, it's more than enough. You can export in various formats too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I´m now moving into Da Vinci Resolve. Just bought the Studio full version with the Speed Editor. It seem to roll like a dream. If I will go for a camera is not clear, but it adds to the opportunities to try visuals along with the music. The music composition will always be at the center, but its great to have something to distract your mind from time to time.

I must say, your compositions and films really works great. Fine arrangements and melodies. What libraries do you prefer? It all sounds very impressive!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 16, 2021)

MOMA said:


> I´m now moving into Da Vinci Resolve. Just bought the Studio full version with the Speed Editor. It seem to roll like a dream. If I will go for a camera is not clear, but it adds to the opportunities to try visuals along with the music. The music composition will always be at the center, but its great to have something to distract your mind from time to time.
> 
> I must say, your compositions and films really works great. Fine arrangements and melodies. What libraries do you prefer? It all sounds very impressive!
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into that program and see what they offer.

Thanks for the kind words, that was unexpected.  

- Appassionata was mainly done using a Korg Trinity (maybe a Triton too for the rhythm parts). 

- As for Remanence, I believe I'm using the Romantic piano from UVI Workstation, with Eventide's Blackhole reverb. It's improvised, "breathed," and I believe I added some Omnisphere pads at the end. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## PeterN (Mar 17, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I'll have to look into that program and see what they offer.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, that was unexpected.
> 
> ...


Btw, arent you supposed to credit those shots, even they are free? Im not trying to say you are infringing anyones rights, I more curious if I can pick a bunch myself without having to credit "pixabay" or something. I wouldnt like that - just wouldnt, rather shoot even with a mobile phone something.

I did a vid with one of those free, I didnt credit. It was just a test sort of. I saw the same moon I had used, in a movie next week (!), and the same vinyl recorded shot in someones vid here. Im sure they are allover - takes away originality. So yea, ..... rather buy or shoot myself the stuff.

Anyway, whats your opinion on crediting those free clips? Not trying to push any buttons here, genuinely curious. For a 5 minute vid theres around 30 credits I assume.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 17, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Btw, arent you supposed to credit those shots, even they are free? Im not trying to say you are infringing anyones rights, I more curious if I can pick a bunch myself without having to credit "pixabay" or something. I wouldnt like that - just wouldnt, rather shoot even with a mobile phone something.
> 
> I did a vid with one of those free, I didnt credit. It was just a test sort of. I saw the same moon I had used, in a movie next week (!), and the same vinyl recorded shot in someones vid here. Im sure they are allover - takes away originality. So yea, ..... rather buy or shoot myself the stuff.
> 
> Anyway, whats your opinion on crediting those free clips? Not trying to push any buttons here, genuinely curious. For a 5 minute vid theres around 30 credits I assume.


Hi Peter, yes, it is always a great idea to indicate the provenance. I try to do so as much as possible even for RF sites. Unfortunately, I didn't use to do that. This being said, Royalty-Free images sites have various types of licenses and many FREE ones don't require it.

1) Attribution required, limited use for print or impressions, pre-determined upon purchase (I never use these licenses, it's more suited for agencies or enterprises).

2) Attribution not required but appreciated (these are those I use). In this category you can have limited use as well, but usually not.

For my song Appassionata, I got videos from VideoBlocks (now renamed StoryBlocks.com). For big users, they have unlimited downloads and usage plans. Here is their "fine prints" for the various licenses and royalties:





__





Royalty-Free Licensing Options - Storyblocks


Learn about our licensing options and decide which option is best for your needs. We offer two easy to understand licensing options: consumer and business. No matter which media type - video, images, or audio- you will be covered.




www.storyblocks.com





The other song, Remanence, I used various sources like Pexels.com, Pixabay, and I have accounts on various images sites like iStockphotos, DepositPhotos, 123RF, Dreamstime, etc.






I agree it can be strange to see videos you like being used by others, but since in my case it's not for professional/commercial use, I don't have an issue with that. I'm partial to slow-motion videos, so I'll create that with some of the videos, slowing them down, or playing with hues, etc. That way they have a bit of a uniqueness. 

Some of these sites offer "Editorial" licenses, with high-res images and videos. These are usually for commercial print and broadcast, so I stay clear of those images. But most of the other licenses can be used for both personal and commercial.

Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## PeterN (Mar 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Peter, yes, it is always a great idea to indicate the provenance. I try to do so as much as possible even for RF sites. Unfortunately, I didn't use to do that. This being said, Royalty-Free images sites have various types of licenses and many FREE ones don't require it.
> 
> 1) Attribution required, limited use for print or impressions, pre-determined upon purchase (I never use these licenses, it's more suited for agencies or enterprises).
> 
> ...



Thanks for detailed reply, Andre


----------



## TintoL (Mar 18, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *"MADAME BENOIT"*
> 
> As main sample library for this piece I turned to Spitfire BBC. I have worked on my own new BBC template for some time and this is a kind of premiere for the set up. In all honesty there is some solo instrument sneaking in from CSSS and the beloved Herring Clarinet. The style of this easy going piece is like uncharted waters for me, but I do love film scores from the fifties and that french feel for rhythm and charm.
> 
> ...



Quite inspiring and beautiful. 

The sound of the music style and era was depicted very well... 

Thanks for sharing all the details.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I'll have to look into that program and see what they offer.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, that was unexpected.
> 
> ...



Your welcome! That is good music and the visuals is a treat!

So the best of luck with your future ventures!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 19, 2021)

sinkd said:


> This intro cue is excellent. The only comment I have is that when the snare drum enters, it pushes the perspective back (suddenly we are in a wider space!) I would suggest a softer snare entrance, more intimate and less "roomy" but mixed up front. Same thing happens when the snare comes in later (and to a lesser extent with the xylo)
> 
> These are absolutely just VERY picky comments about an otherwise stellar intro cue. Bravo!



*Thank you sinkd for listening in and for your valid input*. The space is a tricky part in the mixing, and I´m using Fabs Pro R with the Vienna setting (a bit tinkered for my ego´s sake) and then applied with different value depending on instrument and placing.

Now the snare is actually placed "where it should be", but the character of the sound do play some tricks on you and me from time to time.

I will go back to my BBC template and look into this, I love tweaking around anyway. I´m at the same time working on my new Cinematic Studio template - a totally different affair, and an even more narrow space to handle.

Thanks yet again for insights!

Best to you, and take care

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 19, 2021)

sinkd said:


> JBL LSR4328P​In about a 4 foot triangle to my listening position, plenty of room behind and on all sides. I pay an inordinate amount of attention to depth and placement when I mix my orchestral template, which is probably why I keyed on that aspect. As I said, this is a great cue. Not using any room analysis or EQ correction.



Man, those are real beasts. Congrats!
*
MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Mar 21, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Quite inspiring and beautiful.
> 
> The sound of the music style and era was depicted very well...
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the details.




*Thanks for listening in, and many thanks for the kind words!*

Best to you and take care!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Mar 22, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Thanks for listening in, and many thanks for the kind words!*
> 
> Best to you and take care!
> 
> ...


Btw, guys still about the visuals topic.

Personally I have solved it now by ordering a recent GoPro. Checked the video quality, and its enough for a high def documentary, so that solves it. No pixabay here. Price will be same as buying a bunch of clips anyway. Just in case you want to shoot it yourself, be original and but still keeping it somewhat simple, maybe thats a solution for you too. Tons of video editing programs around, thats next step then. Maybe a drone later, then the full packet is there. Still reasonable budget - image quality top notch.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 23, 2021)

Spices said:


> Thats a valid point, although I myself feel the room very well in the snare (wich I like) but a bit less in the xylophone. Its tricky, but this mix i as I understand it pretty complicated - yet I feel it very clear and natural sounding, given this big arrangement.
> 
> What speakers are you using sinkd? May we differ due to the htz??
> 
> Spices




Yes it is a pretty big arrangement, but then again, not as complicated as some of the biggies around here. The palette and details in many of the magnificent pieces on VC is staggering.

So thanks for the kind words, but I rather go for simplicity - in some cases with a well planned lay out for a maximum emotional effect and feel.

*Take care!

MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Mar 26, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Yes it is a pretty big arrangement, but then again, not as complicated as some of the biggies around here. The palette and details in many of the magnificent pieces on VC is staggering.
> 
> So thanks for the kind words, but I rather go for simplicity - in some cases with a well planned lay out for a maximum emotional effect and feel.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, now simplicity is not the first word that comes to mind on the "Madame", although the theme is clear and the arrangement solid. Take credit for an job well done - this is a complex piece executed in a highly sophisticated way.

Spieces


----------



## MOMA (Mar 28, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Btw, guys still about the visuals topic.
> 
> Personally I have solved it now by ordering a recent GoPro. Checked the video quality, and its enough for a high def documentary, so that solves it. No pixabay here. Price will be same as buying a bunch of clips anyway. Just in case you want to shoot it yourself, be original and but still keeping it somewhat simple, maybe thats a solution for you too. Tons of video editing programs around, thats next step then. Maybe a drone later, then the full packet is there. Still reasonable budget - image quality top notch.



Well, well Peter.

Now that seem to be a adventures way to go. And time consuming. But I can´t help running away with the thought of all those visuals you may create yourself if you just acquire the right equipment. 
So, you say you got "a recent GoPro" - is there any chance you might elaborate? Model, price range or specifications? I´m all ears!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Mar 29, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Well, well Peter.
> 
> Now that seem to be a adventures way to go. And time consuming. But I can´t help running away with the thought of all those visuals you may create yourself if you just acquire the right equipment.
> So, you say you got "a recent GoPro" - is there any chance you might elaborate? Model, price range or specifications? I´m all ears!
> ...


Thanks for asking.

Im telling you, Moma, I bought the GoPro7 Black and GoPro Karma drone for 500 EUR total. I canceled my first order as I got these both second hand. The GoPro 7 is still recent though. That is a high quality action cam and a drone, both. You can put it on the drone - looks damn amazing (from what Ive seen on youtube). These are second hand, and I didnt touch them yet bcs virus time and busy with work. I let them rest 10 days first, the seller is form the area with highest density of virus. Anyway, after checking vids on youtube over weekend, apparently there is some update issue with the Karma Drone, so I might have been cheated. Haha. Will know later.

On top of that, I recently got a Yeti1500x and 200w Goal Zero boulder solar panels. (already had basic stuff, but wanted even more solar and powerbanks) Come on, this power bank can charge the laptop 30 times, and a cam over hundred times. So Im seriously planning to go to Northest points of North Europe and live (and work remotely) there whole summer. Compose and trek on freetime. The sun dont go down there, so theres pretty much always solar energy. Only need one day in a week sunshine for powerbank. Drone , Mac, and cam can then get power too. No fu-kin viruses either, and I got the Jetboil, tents, hammocks and stuff ready. Midi piano up next.

So anyway, this morning I bought 10 vid footages from Pond5. Total cost 188 EUR and they tried to sneak in VAT there too when the bill showed up. Not cheap clips then afterall, for a 5 minute music vid (everything is relative of course), and those were not the expensive clips. I could cut the VAT, but this is not cheap at all if you plant to do this a lot, so hope the drone worlks I want the vid out, sent the stems for mastering today, thats another 100EUR.

Putting the powerbanks, solar panels, drones, cams, clips etc we are near 5000 EUR here this month. But its an investement for liberty.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Mar 29, 2021)

This is awesome, makes me wish TV show intros were four and a half minutes long.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 31, 2021)

Spices said:


> Ha Ha, now simplicity is not the first word that comes to mind on the "Madame", although the theme is clear and the arrangement solid. Take credit for an job well done - this is a complex piece executed in a highly sophisticated way.
> 
> Spieces


*Thank you for your uplifting words!* I´ll need it, as I´m walking into this dark maze of chords in the project from hell

Best to you, and I´ll see you on the other side


*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (Apr 1, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *Thank you for your uplifting words!* I´ll need it, as I´m walking into this dark maze of chords in the project from hell
> 
> Best to you, and I´ll see you on the other side
> 
> ...


You´re welcome! Indeed!


Spices


----------



## MOMA (Apr 3, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Im telling you, Moma, I bought the GoPro7 Black and GoPro Karma drone for 500 EUR total. I canceled my first order as I got these both second hand. The GoPro 7 is still recent though. That is a high quality action cam and a drone, both. You can put it on the drone - looks damn amazing (from what Ive seen on youtube). These are second hand, and I didnt touch them yet bcs virus time and busy with work. I let them rest 10 days first, the seller is form the area with highest density of virus. Anyway, after checking vids on youtube over weekend, apparently there is some update issue with the Karma Drone, so I might have been cheated. Haha. Will know later.
> 
> ...


So Go Pro it is - this should be fun!

Have a good weekend, and take care!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Apr 4, 2021)

MOMA said:


> So Go Pro it is - this should be fun!
> 
> Have a good weekend, and take care!
> 
> ...


Good choice. No need to worry about copyright and you can even sell your own clips. Small investment clears away a hell a lot "copyright" headache. Works underwater too. I didnt try mine yet, Wednesday off, will start with shooting spring flowers and rivers. Migratory birds sounds good too - stick that yearly envato subscription where the sun does not shine.


----------



## MOMA (Apr 5, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Good choice. No need to worry about copyright and you can even sell your own clips. Small investment clears away a hell a lot "copyright" headache. Works underwater too. I didnt try mine yet, Wednesday off, will start with shooting spring flowers and rivers. Migratory birds sounds good too - stick that yearly envato subscription where the sun does not shine.



Just one last thing Peter; do you have any advice when it comes to steady cam solutions for the Go Pro? This is a bit of a deal breaker for me as I´m allergic to jumpy takes

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Apr 5, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Just one last thing Peter; do you have any advice when it comes to steady cam solutions for the Go Pro? This is a bit of a deal breaker for me as I´m allergic to jumpy takes
> 
> *MOMA*
> Stockholm, Sweden


I havent checked yet bcs the bag with the drone and the cam is still in bioweapon "quarantine", Wednesday I will check, theres one cam stabiliser which can be adjusted on the drone, that I know. Im as much as novice as you are.  Which GoPro do you have? Mine is 7 black and I do not need anything more stable - from what Ive seen on youtube. It appears all above Gopro 5 have excellent inbuilt image stabilisers. Maybe you just need a handle or a tripod.


----------



## Spices (Apr 8, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Good choice. No need to worry about copyright and you can even sell your own clips. Small investment clears away a hell a lot "copyright" headache. Works underwater too. I didnt try mine yet, Wednesday off, will start with shooting spring flowers and rivers. Migratory birds sounds good too - stick that yearly envato subscription where the sun does not shine.



In fact, my experience is that it can be a "breather" to go out and get your own visuals. You get to think of the theme and get to know the direction better on your music. And you get out of the studio for a couple of hours

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Apr 9, 2021)

Hoopyfrood said:


> This is awesome, makes me wish TV show intros were four and a half minutes long.



Thank you Hoppyfrood!

It´s great to hear you like it! Do you work with scores for TV yourself? Always interesting to hear about your thought or insights!

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Apr 9, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Thank you Hoppyfrood!
> 
> It´s great to hear you like it! Do you work with scores for TV yourself? Always interesting to hear about your thought or insights!
> 
> ...


No, I'm very much an amateur, it's just the video looks like the intro to a BBC drama or something.


----------



## MOMA (Apr 11, 2021)

*Many thanks and take care!

MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## MOMA (Apr 15, 2021)

PeterN said:


> I havent checked yet bcs the bag with the drone and the cam is still in bioweapon "quarantine", Wednesday I will check, theres one cam stabiliser which can be adjusted on the drone, that I know. Im as much as novice as you are.  Which GoPro do you have? Mine is 7 black and I do not need anything more stable - from what Ive seen on youtube. It appears all above Gopro 5 have excellent inbuilt image stabilisers. Maybe you just need a handle or a tripod.



I might have a go with a steady cam solution I ran into a couple of days ago. There is always a need for moving around and I really don´t like the limitation of a fixed view.

But then again, sitting in the middle of a new arrangement, it may be some time before I get around to actually go out there and make it happen.

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## PeterN (Apr 22, 2021)

MOMA said:


> I might have a go with a steady cam solution I ran into a couple of days ago. There is always a need for moving around and I really don´t like the limitation of a fixed view.
> 
> But then again, sitting in the middle of a new arrangement, it may be some time before I get around to actually go out there and make it happen.
> 
> ...



OK. Played around a bit. *Get a drone*. All I can say, never need to buy visuals again. Just amazing stuff. Just flyinbg it over a spring forest, putting camera down, can you imagine. Then slow motion. Everything fixed - no pixabay - ever. No pond5 either, their 5 minute visuals cost me same as the drone.


----------



## Spices (Apr 24, 2021)

PeterN said:


> I havent checked yet bcs the bag with the drone and the cam is still in bioweapon "quarantine", Wednesday I will check, theres one cam stabiliser which can be adjusted on the drone, that I know. Im as much as novice as you are.  Which GoPro do you have? Mine is 7 black and I do not need anything more stable - from what Ive seen on youtube. It appears all above Gopro 5 have excellent inbuilt image stabilisers. Maybe you just need a handle or a tripod.


There is smart steady cams for Go Pros, for iPhones and pretty much any camera gear these days. As the lenses are getting better on the Iphone, this seems to be the new deal.

Best to ya

Spices


----------



## MOMA (Apr 25, 2021)

Spices said:


> There is smart steady cams for Go Pros, for iPhones and pretty much any camera gear these days. As the lenses are getting better on the Iphone, this seems to be the new deal.
> 
> Best to ya
> 
> Spices



The new deal it is Thanks for the advice and even worsening GAS...

Take care

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Spices (May 2, 2021)

MOMA said:


> The new deal it is Thanks for the advice and even worsening GAS...
> 
> Take care
> 
> ...


Your welcome! Amazing piece - it grows on you!

Spices


----------



## MOMA (May 29, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Good choice. No need to worry about copyright and you can even sell your own clips. Small investment clears away a hell a lot "copyright" headache. Works underwater too. I didnt try mine yet, Wednesday off, will start with shooting spring flowers and rivers. Migratory birds sounds good too - stick that yearly envato subscription where the sun does not shine.


So Peter; How do you get on with that go pro of yours? Any chance of seeing something on VI any time soon? Just curious about the set up and pro´s and con´s.

MOMA
Stockholm, Sweden


----------

